# So few Brits.



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi all.

We have been plodding down the Mosel for the past 10 days. Spent 4 days at Neff stellplatz over 70 vans and we were the only brit. We then had 2 days at Zell 1 brit and over 60 vans on the stellplatz. Moved to reil for 3 days yet again only us and over 40 vans. We are now on the stellplatz at Traben Trabach and there are 3 brits and us out of 45 vans.

Cost on this stellplatz is €10per night. Includes showers water & dump 6 amp elect and WiFi. If this was the c&cc it would be £30 a night. No wonder we still do not tour rip off uk.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

So few Brits !


Now don't rub it in 




some of us are stuck in work.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've just come back from our first trip to France, I expected to see lots of other Brit motorhomers on our tour but we saw hardly any. We stayed on the aire at La Roque Gageac and we were the only Brits


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

was at Neff 2 weeks ago, after the Dusseldorf show. Lovely spot. I bought some wine off the guy who came round doing tastings, very nice it is!

some other MHfers have been wending their way up the river since......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They hide  

Travelled all over, meet very few Brits 

A rare species :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

On our 22 country 12 month tour just gone we only saw 5 Brit's and one of them was twice at either end of Italy :roll: .

ray.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Steve & Ann

Currently parked up on the sea front at Saint Chamas near Miramas a camping car aire with services. Services €2 and parking free. Only us and a French Rapido. It's a massive site and may not be the most secure.

Last night we parked up at the aire at Vivieres. This is a former camp site which the local authority has taken over as a camping car aire. It was quite full and we were the only non-French van. All usual services plus warm showers, wc etc for €6.50 per night. Unfortunately, couldn't find anyone to pay when we left. I was told that they came round in the morning when I was still asleep.

Stayed on the Aire at Romagne for 4/5 days last week whilst our trailer was repaired. This was all services plus ehu for free. Entertainment included rugby matches on Friday and Saturday. It's about 35 km south of Poitiers so some shopping trips were made to the large E Leclerc there but we did use the local coop and boulangerie plus of course quite a few Euros were paid to the local agricultural service garage who did a great job on our trailer.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

The Mosel is far too popular for us. Its becoming the Blackpool of Germany. Germany has so much more to offer.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

They all must use campsites and hope they dont get robed raped & gassed to name but a few things that always happens to one of their friends. 

We shall just keep plodding along down towards Treir.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Currently at Angouleme and the place is overrun with Brits. 
It's rare to hear anyone speak French. 
Even the local bus driver spoke good English.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

The Mosel is a dream. ****-easy to get to (4-ish hours from Calais [toll-free]), cheap, picturesque towns, great scenery, friendly people, good and plentiful wine, the beer is better than France, they do a half-decent sausage, and there are oodles of cheap and well-organised stelplatzen.

What's not to like?

We've visited several times and are just gobsmacked that it's not overrun by Brits, whereas the likes of Angouleme are. Why's that then?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Morphology said:


> whereas the likes of Angouleme are. Why's that then?


'Cos the Circuit des Remparts is on this weekend and half the cars and drivers are British. :wink:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Currently at Angouleme and the place is overrun with Brits.
> It's rare to hear anyone speak French.
> Even the local bus driver spoke good English.


Circuit of the ramparts motor racing, went two years ago, fantastic.

http://www.circuit-des-remparts.com

Martin


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Zozzer said:


> The Mosel is far too popular for us. Its becoming the Blackpool of Germany. Germany has so much more to offer.


hear ...hear  
that`s what I`m talking about since years !


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

agree , we where on the Moselle 3 weeks ago , very few British , probably saw about 6 vans in 3 weeks


john


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Currently at Angouleme and the place is overrun with Brits.
> It's rare to hear anyone speak French.
> Even the local bus driver spoke good English.


We had the same experience in Slovenia, My wife got on the bus in Radovljica and asked for two to Ljubliana, to my amasement the driver spoke perfect English.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

have been in Italy Sicily and Germany over last two months. Only seen one Brit van..where are you all hiding?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Spent 2 months in Germany earlier in the year.What a great place.
Went into the tourist office and was given a free bus and train pass,took a lovely train ride through the black forest.
The German people are very friendly and have a similar sense of humour to are selves.
The thing we liked most was,you don`t have to drive very far to find the next camp stop
Will most certainly be going back again.

Les


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This is why we go straight on or north from Calais!!!
Only been to one campsite in France and apart from one Dutch and one German all the rest, including the seasonal pitches, were all Brits.....what a shock :roll: 
After 50 years of avoiding France we may, just may, have a few weeks there next year 8O


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

EJB said:


> This is why we go straight on or north from Calais!!!
> Only been to one campsite in France and apart from one Dutch and one German all the rest, including the seasonal pitches, were all Brits.....what a shock :roll:
> After 50 years of avoiding France we may, just may, have a few weeks there next year 8O


You may just like we did, bitterly regret going to France.

If I had my way, we'd be having a tunnel dug direct to Belgium, then we could avoid France altogether.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We always turn left and have our first night at the stellplatz at Nieupoort........never seen a British MH there so perhaps I shouldn't advertise it :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love it when we meet up with Brits

Well mostly :lol: 

Albert is good with French

I'm good at watching expressions and responding appropriately 

Learnt over years in Israel where strangers on a bus would announce

She doesn't speak Hebrew/Arabic but she understands every word 8O 8O 

I always talked to all and everyone

Fine as long as you don't need to make your needs clear

I always remember being told, when you dream in a language you have mastered it

My kids mastered it, I never did

So a good chinwag with an English speaking traveller

Priceless on a long journey

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been in France since the end of July. Not seen many Brits but then we have spent nearly the entire trip in the Auvergne then the Haut Pyrenees and Brits dont like heights! 

I could do with seeing a few more as I didnt bring enough books and I am in danger of starting to read MRs D's Romantic rubbish. 

Stanner. We may head up to Anguloume so leave some good explosions and war type books under the service point or something if you could please.

We usually start seeing a few in September but they have been slow to arrive so far.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

books made out of paper! and you an IT person! :roll: 

you need a tablet and an electronic library


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *books made out of paper! and you an IT person! :roll:
> 
> you need a tablet and an electronic library


You forget my dear Tutters I am an IT person who actually loathes technology! :evil:

I did blag a book of a Brit the other day who said "Oh havent you got a kindle! :roll: ". No says I, I would only break it or loose it and anyway a book doesnt need charging and you can chuck it around on the grass. Dont like tablets either. I get on with my laptop ok but a tablet to me is a just a small laptop with the important bit missing (the keyboard and mouse! 

Maybe we should start some kind of Aire library. Where we all leave books in a hidden area on the Aire and just tell people on here where they are. Maybe you could leave some Scotch, Pastis etc as well. Maybe a bit of Brie. 8O


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

The problem with using a laptop for e-books is you can't really read a book in bed or on the loo :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

BH***

BArry

Get a kindle

Light weight, easy to down load and loads of books

I download, snuggle up and think of you  

So Ok, I love fantasy, and I need to use some imagination 

But I see you as........

:lol: :lol: 

My lovely toyboy  

Whoops

Aldra


----------

